# yeti, all 26 toes



## tghsmith

finally got some better pics of the little monster...


----------



## Susan

He's adorable! I love his color and lynx markings.


----------



## kwarendorf

Lynx point monsters rule!


----------



## Dave_ph

Thumbs!!!


----------



## tghsmith

tumbs, yes, and he knows how to use them, dribbles balls like no cat Ive ever had, worried about when he gets big enough to reach doorknobs.. lynx markings mainly, but also he has the bright white blazes, his mom has those marks and almost all of her kittens got them also..


----------



## thenakedorchid

What a cutie mitten cat! Is polydactyly something that requires special attention in cats?


----------



## tghsmith

the only concern is that some of the extra claws will not get worn down naturally due to their position on the foot, just keep an eye on them trimming when required..


----------



## Meker

Cute!! Beautiful eyes


----------



## tigressbythetail

I'm in love! Wow, that tail in the first pic looks like a raccoon tail. What a beauty!


----------



## dweamgoil

Love the markings...just gorgeous!


----------



## tghsmith

well yeti had his day at the vet on monday(hey , some things are missing) I dropped him off early in the morning and my wife picked him him up late afternoon. expected a sleepy and sore kitty when I got home from work only to find him bouncing up and down the hall as normal.. hasn't gotten wacked to hard from the ladies in the house lately they are almost starting to accept him(like is still a ways off)


----------



## Susan

Glad to hear he came through the procedure with flying colors! I'm sure the ladies will end up liking him soon.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

What a beautiful cat - such a cute face!


----------



## catnapped

Beautiful! I've never seen a cat like that!


----------



## MowMow

I bet the ladies in the house will like him more now.


----------



## tghsmith

the little(growing like a weed)yeti monster shows off, gives a new meaning to snowshoe siamese...


----------



## Susan

He is growing! He's adorable...love the first shot...looks like he's doing his exercises!


----------



## tghsmith

"my feet just keep growing" he did manage a little play with one of the ladies last night, involved a pile of newspapers so they each kind of hidden from the other.. also sideled up to to one of the ladies that was catnapping and snuggled up to her before she was fully aware who was next to her.. he tries so hard...


----------



## Time Bandit

Those paws! :love2 He just looks so cuddly and energetic. What a beautiful kitty!


----------



## tghsmith

seeing this is the first new cat since we started using digital, Ive decided to shoot some pics every 2 weeks or so(looked back and some of our past cats have only one or two kitten pics) but I never though that the cat would pose...


----------



## hdunne

Such a beautiful tail! The face markings are neat, too.


----------



## Susan

tghsmith said:


> seeing this is the first new cat since we started using digital, Ive decided to shoot some pics every 2 weeks or so(looked back and some of our past cats have only one or two kitten pics) but I never though that the cat would pose...


He does seem to like having his picture taken. He has such beautiful eyes. I too need to take more pictures of my girls.


----------



## tghsmith

progress report, the little monster is now around 8lbs(he was 4lbs a the end of nov.)no signs of his growth slowing down, he has been getting somewhat tolerated by the older girls in the house. for the last week he has been allowed into the bedroom at night and does fine when everyone is sleeping.. his bathroom were he spent most of his nights before has turned into the "time out" room for the periods when he gets to "wild" for the other girls handle...(this seems to work well)


----------



## tghsmith

he's a little hoarder, we gathered up the cat toys that were spread about the family room so sweeping could be done.. tossed them all in a cat bed he has used once or twice.. he took full possesion all of them.."these are all mine"


----------



## kittywitty

Omg this cat is adorable, so cuddly looking and beautiful markings. Love the blue eyes too!


----------



## DropkickShortie

Simply precious!
I LOOOOVE LOVE LOVE the coloring--especially on his tail.
Thumbs?! Good luck! Hehe  I don't know what I would do if my kitten had thumbs.
Dex would probably be letting himself outside!


----------



## tghsmith

its not affection, but it is acceptance( darn, I guess this guy is staying) jolene, lets yeti in her space, jolene is 14, a very set in her ways calico, yeti doesn't understand why she won't play race and chase. but as long as he's calm(that last for about 10 minutes) they can get along...


----------



## Susan

Just caught your recent pics...it looks like he and Jolene are getting along these days, which is good news!


----------



## tghsmith

either getting along or not feeling like wasting the effort to give him a swat!!


----------



## estelle58

:heart He's absolutely stunning...


----------



## tghsmith

yeti is starting to learn the rules of the house, mainly he doesn't rule the house, each in turn the 3 older ladies of the house have knocked some respect into the little monster.. after chasing tammi cat up and down the halls he cornered her thinking she had no where to run, he didn't count on the through him direction and left the scene running and hiding.. tammi strutted away tail up...


----------



## tghsmith

this is anni, she is yeti's sister from the litter before, my parents gave her to my sister for her 25th anniversy last spring, according to my sister her full name is "anni get down from there" she is a 6,6,6,6 poly...


----------



## Xanti

wow he really is all fingers and thumbs, gorgeous boy!


----------



## konstargirl

Cute. How old are Yeti and his sister?


----------



## tghsmith

best est. anni is around 11months, yeti is at 6 months.. anni is not going to be that big of a cat, yeti might live up to his monster title.. he's over 8 lbs this week..


----------



## tghsmith

with the full moon and everything last night, I couldn't seem to sleep. got up at around 3am and looked over to the other side of the bed , curled up in a ball next to my wifes legs were jolene and yeti(both looking at me like "why are you awake") emma cat has been actually starting some race and chase games with him in the evening.. tammi is getting over her fear of him.. still doesn't like him..


----------



## tghsmith

race and chase happening with emma and jolene, tammi has no fear of him anymore and may be starting to play.. yeti has stopped trying to jump on them and play rough and tumble, he's almost 9lbs and his frame just keeps getting bigger..


----------



## konstargirl

He's adorable.  I hope he doesn't get too big.


----------



## jbishop928

So cute!


----------



## tghsmith

STOP calling the kitten!!! I now outweigh the other cats in the house!!!(10lbs) yes i behave like a kitten but thats only cause its fun.. what does "to smart for your own good" mean?


----------



## Fyreflie

So cool to see so many kitties that look like Atlas!


----------



## tghsmith

showing off those silly feet..


----------



## wicket

Love those feet and tail! Great looking kitty!


----------



## konstargirl

Cute little feet!! =D


----------



## tghsmith

he's realy started to darken up in the last few weeks, you can see the white blaze or diamond in the middle of his back, his mom has this mark(she's at best discription a polydactle cali-tabby with white) this mark seems to show up in all her kittens no matter what color they are..


----------



## konstargirl

Aw! So does he have extra toes? I forgot the name if a cat has extra toes..


----------



## tghsmith

polydactyl means extra digits (some people call them hemmingway cats, because he had them) yeti has them front and rear(6 toes per each front,7 toes for each rear)26 total(normal is 18)this puts him in a very small percentage 5% of polys, the record right now is 28 toes... its a dominate genetic trait, one of the parents has to be poly to get poly kittens.. don't know if his mom will have any this spring or not..


----------



## tghsmith

18 toes is the normal amount, some strange going on with the smiley, could not edit it out..


----------



## my5kitties

tghsmith said:


> 18 toes is the normal amount, some strange going on with the smiley, could not edit it out..


When you type "8" and ")" next to each other, it gives you this: 8)... I've learned (the hard way) not to type those next to each other. =)


----------



## tghsmith

I spoke to soon, news from MN.yeti's sister from an earlier litter(anni's litter mate) had four kitten friday night.. my mother says all look heathly but hasn't done a toe count(she is poly).. yeti's mom is also looking like she has some ready(she's small and normally only has two) so they are watching her closely(I have a work conferance that will let me get to visit minn.. the end of the month so I will post pics(ps most likely will be needing homes for some of these strange footed cats,,)


----------



## tghsmith

well the poly gene is strong is this blood line, report is all 4 kittens are 6x6(24 total) all fairly white with some hints of stripes.. I fly out there on the 28th and get a few days to visit ahead of a conferance I'm attending...


----------



## konstargirl

Congrats on th kittens.  Hehe now yeti is a uncle?


----------



## tghsmith

he's still more of a goofball(but a gentle one, his mom taught him well)


----------



## Jiskefet

I love polydactyles, the big feet look so stunning.
He is soo beautiful, his colouring, his markings, his face.
He is a wonderful little monster!!!!!

Very appropriately named, too :wink


----------



## tghsmith

pic 1 is yeti's mom, kittens due any day, feels like 3 are in there...
pic 2 is a maybe for yeti's father, my parents cat kiwi, thinking the vet might have missed something when he got fixed, his and yeti's personalities are so close its spooky..
pic 3 anni's sister with her four kittens, not all 6x6 but all poly..very proud mother with her litter..


----------



## blondie1483

So. Darn. Handsome. I love everything about him - the feet, the fur, the eyes, the smile. Looking great!!


----------



## Widget

He's a beauty! I love kitties with more than four toes 8D


----------



## konstargirl

They are so cute!


----------



## tghsmith

news from minn, yeti's mom had three black and white kittens yesterday, guess we might not be able to blame kiwi for this batch.. (no toe counts yet)


----------



## Fran

Fun thread, and Yeti looks like a darling...! 

Fran


----------



## tghsmith

yeti is around 11 months and over 11lbs , he's starting to get his adult coloring, much darker and stripes are showing up, still a complete goofball.. note the first group of kittens most likely all have homes, word is getting out in my parents area about these lucky cats with funny feet..


----------



## tghsmith

had some problem posting pics this morning, pics of yeti, and actually a good pic of smokey(he normal avoids the camera)


----------



## konstargirl

Yeti is looking great.  Smokey is a cutie too.


----------



## cd07

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tghsmith

still trying to get some pics that show just how silly and bouncey this guy is.. every time I pull out the camera he just stop and poses, really need to get a pick with his back arched, tail hiked up and bouncing on his toes(his normal awake state) he has actually had some washing sessions with some of the ladies and race with chase...


----------



## konstargirl

Oh he looks very chunky.


----------



## tghsmith

more pics of the monster..


----------



## tghsmith

he's fairly solid, not the streamlined version for sure, we have started to back his food down as he is approaching the one year mark..


----------



## konstargirl

Oh thats cool.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Beautiful boy!


----------



## tghsmith

two of the kittens in the pic earlier went to their forever home this weekend, the new family (took both) live across the lake from my parents house (about 3/4 mile by boat) my mother commented they must be happy, they didn't swim home..(with those feet they could have walked) the other two still need homes as the family that were taking those backed out.. their loss..


----------



## tghsmith

the other two kittens left tuesday for their home(they get to stay together also) within hours of their leaving my parents got a call from another party who wanted them, my mother told them that yeti's mom has hidden her 3 kittens but should be bringing them back soon (she has been doing this with every litter, has them close to the house, moves them a few days later, and brings them back to show them off at around 4 weeks) she does show up several time a day for food.. and I was worried that my folks were going to overun with yard cats..


----------



## konstargirl

Oh glad they have forever homes.


----------

